# Bio-Spira cycling help



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

sorry if this is posted somewhere, i tried looking for it, but its pretty hard with out the search tool! I am almost ready to get my tank cycled, it is a 75 gal tank, and i want about 3-4 RBP in there. I have my xp3 filter all ready to go, im getting bio spira tomorrow. I read the how to cycle your tank thread. To get the cycle going faster should i add pure ammonia? if i want to use fish how many fish (and what kind) would you suggest i put in there? the tutorial doesnt tell you how to cycle with Bio-spira, so please help a newb out! thank you!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Use ammonia. Make sure you get clear ammonia and shake the bottle. if it fizzes don't get it.


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

If i wanted to do it with fish (goldfish or other) how much longer would it take?


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I used ammonia for 3days to like 5ppm then added the half of the pouch of BS treated for another 3 days with ammonia and added the rest of the BS. Took about 8-9 days to cycle.


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

actually, i decided to use some real fish to cycle the tank (Not my piranhas!) but im just stuck on how many fish i need to put in initially. I am gonna be putting 4 (1 in) RBP in there. How many zebra fish (or danios) would i need? haha ive tried searching but i couldnt go on after 50 pages! thanks.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since you're only stocking 4 1" rbp then 4 of any fish is all you need. Personally i would have gone the pure ammonia route because you would have been able to put the bio-spira in immediately. Using fish may take a week before you get an ammonia reading. For bio-spira to be effective ammonia must be present in tank. You may have to put the bio-spira in fridge until that happens.... Once the bio-spira is put in after registering ammonia expect 7-10 days for cycle to complete. Most likely 7 since you're gonna have less of o bio-load than compared to someone who throws in 30 gold fish.


----------

